# Photogauvre anyone?



## Bobby Ironsights (Dec 15, 2007)

Does anyone here do photogauvre?

It's very beautiful, and something I'd like to do someday when resources permit, and I have a suitable collection of large format negatives to deserve investing in the process.

For those who aren't familiar, it basically consists of making a sandwich of a large format negative, a type of gelatin film resist, and a polished plate of copper.

You expose the sandwich, which makes some places of the gelatin resist thick and some thinner, then dip the tissue/copper sheet combination into an corrosive chemical bath to etch the copper sheet.

You are left with an image etched into a sheet of copper, then you coat it with ink, lay a sheet of dampened art paper over it, a couple of wool blankets and feed it through a press and peel off the resulting print.

*COOL HUH!* Plus, it's inherently EXTREMELY archival, as intaglio inks are very stable, and copper sheets made over a hundred years ago are still making excellent prints today.

http://memory.loc.gov/cgi-bin/displ...ir=ammem&itemLink=D?curt:1:./temp/~ammem_JbHs::
http://memory.loc.gov/award/iencurt/cp10/cp10001v.jpg


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 15, 2007)

COOL!

Definatly should try that too!


----------



## Helen B (Dec 15, 2007)

Bobby Ironsights said:


> Does anyone here do photogauvre?



Check out Susan Voss' photogravure (sic) blog here.

Best,
Helen


----------



## windrivermaiden (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh, for time on my hands and money to support my habit!


----------

